# Updated Seiko Collection



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all

Been a bit busy lately but managed to snap the collection today (in date order):

*PART I*

1967 Weekdater 8306-8100










1969 Helmet 6139-7160










1977 Bullhead 6138-0040










1977 Vintage 6309-7040










1979 Hybrid 6309/7548 (6309 case + Japan SQ dial/hands/movement)










Thanks

deano


----------



## Tomas (Oct 2, 2006)

Hallo,

what strap is on your "1977 Bullhead 6138-0040"?


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi Tomas

The strap is called a "rally" strap, however it is not sold by Roy, therefore I am not able to leave the weblink to that shop on the forum.

If you would like the exact details email me at:

[email protected]

Obviously remove NOSPAM

Thanks

deano


----------



## seiko follower (Mar 21, 2006)

deano42 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Been a bit busy lately but managed to snap the collection today (in date order):
> 
> ...


Your watches are truly in great condition. Have these watches been refurbished? I'm familiar with all of them, except the weekdater. Could you tell me about it?

Thank you,

seiko-follower


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

seiko follower said:


> Your watches are truly in great condition. Have these watches been refurbished? I'm familiar with all of them, except the weekdater. Could you tell me about it?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> seiko-follower


Hi Seiko-follower

Regarding your question:

1967 Weekdater 8306-8100

*All original never been touched.! Also the ladies has not been touched I got this NOS.*

The weekdater number on the caseback are Sealion M-110, if you want a few shots of it then PM you email address to me ok.

1969 Helmet 6139-7160

*All original, however this would need a clean up of the movement soon, however it is only loosing 10secs per day.*

1977 Bullhead 6138-0040

*All original still with sticker on the back, runs like a dream*

1977 Vintage 6309-7040

*This was moded by Jack @ IWW, I did add a sapphire crystal.*

1979 Hybrid 6309/7548 (6309 case + Japan SQ dial/hands/movement)

*I put this one together myself, its a 7548 Japan quartz (dial/hands/movement) in a 6309 case that has not been touched, plus a sapphire crystal..*

There are plenty of guys that can refurb if you wish, or alt just hang in there for a NOS or a very clean version of the watch, they are out there, just need to be fast when they come up for sale. The other way is when you see a good photo of a collection email the person and ask them if they sell to give you first refusal. I have done that a few times and am convinced the best watches never make the FS ads.!

Hope this helps

deano


----------

